# arcadia, zoo med or exo terra uv tube?



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

im needing to purchase a new uv tube and wondered:
1) cheapest place to purchase a 36" tube from
2)which brand of tube to purchase?

any info people? 

cheers
Dan


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

I'd like to know this too.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

Arcadia D3+ is probably the most cost efficient of the 3. theres no online data regarding UV output though afaik. the Zoo Med Repti Sun's are tried and tested, but cost a fair amount more.


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

have a look at UV Guide UK - Ultraviolet Light for Reptiles - UVB reptile lighting on test 

it has come comparisons between manufacturers . 

Alan


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

hey thanks for the comeback guys..any info on cheapest prices for arcadia?!?


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Try livefoods.co.uk ,the Arcadia d3 tube , reflector and starter I wanted was over £60 elsewhere , I'm ordering the exact same stuff tomorrow from these for just over £44 , massive difference .


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

hey guys,

incase u were interested lol
i bought an arcadia from livefoods.co.uk cheaper even with postage!!


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Told ya


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

did indeed  :no1:


----------

